# State Dept. spending to repair mosques.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know if you can find this. I got it as a file. Check WSB-tv and give it a try. Our state department has spent 770 million remodeling mosques in Egypt and some other places. Not anything we damaged, just years of wear and tear. They are also providing these mosques with internet service. The Obama administration is out of it's mind.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope they got some good surveillance systems installed as part of the remodels. :roll:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

so much for seperation of church and state! i guess it depends on how your politcal and religios affiliation tie together.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All this was is a publicity stunt to make the US look like it cares. I don't 100% disagree with it but they should have done it to war torn area's. Not to places that just needed a face lift.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

What would be the reaction if these were churches or cathedrals that were repaired? 
We all know that the mainstream media would be screaming and suggesting that the president behind this action should be impeached. What hypocracy.


----------

